

The top 35 startups Techcrunch missed out on for April 2012 - jonny_eh
http://startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-april-2012/

======
bsphil
Meetings.io sounded like a decent idea, but since I didn't have a webcam I was
denied entry to my own room. Bummer. I get that the point is to have face-to-
face video chat without signing up for a service, but can't people who don't
have a webcam participate too?

List is too long to bother trying out everything. Feels like a tech version of
a Cosmo list of "35 new ways to please your man!"

------
chris123
A couple of interesting ones on that list. Best wishes to them. Question
regarding your site, StartupPlays.com: When did it start (cause this is my
first time seeing it).

~~~
francov88
Hey Chris,

We started as a simple splash page back in November 2011 and got covered in
TechCrunch with our official launch in late Jaurary with our full launch:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/17/startupplays-offers-an-
affo...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/17/startupplays-offers-an-affordable-
virtual-alternative-to-startup-accelerators/)

Hope you find the concept interesting, lots more coming down the pipe this
summer, follow along @StartupPlays

Cheers,

Franco

------
thatusertwo
There are so many 'start-ups', everyone and their cousin has a web
product/company. How can I even know what ones to try when 20 'groups' are
doing the same thing?

~~~
chehoebunj
Create a Gladiator arena and place the "groups" within it. Let them fight
amongst themselves until a clear victor rises. When all is said and done,
decide the startups fate by granting them a "thumbs up" or a nothing at all.
(on facebook)

